# Beasto will finally sleep tonight!!!!



## beasto (Jun 21, 2012)

Went and picked up a few bottles of 5mg Melatonin!!!!! Happy as a lark as I know it will let me sleep tonight...ahhhh THANK GOD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 21, 2012)

Are you on Tren?? lol


----------



## HH (Jun 21, 2012)

melatonin is underated in my opinion, i love the shit out of it, good alternative to sleep meds


----------



## beasto (Jun 21, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Are you on Tren?? lol



Yes Pikiki i'm dancing with Tren Ace hahha..but I have sleep issues due to the Army..that's where it all started...HH that is true doc tried to give me Xanex and I said no way not so I can get addicted to it. LoL now if it was pain killers I would've been all for it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 21, 2012)

beasto said:


> Yes Pikiki i'm dancing with Tren Ace hahha..but I have sleep issues due to the Army..that's where it all started...HH that is true doc tried to give me Xanex and I said no way not so I can get addicted to it. LoL now if it was pain killers I would've been all for it.



lmao,good shit bro


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 21, 2012)

beasto said:


> Yes Pikiki i'm dancing with Tren Ace hahha..but I have sleep issues due to the Army..that's where it all started...HH that is true doc tried to give me Xanex and I said no way not so I can get addicted to it. LoL now if it was pain killers I would've been all for it.



ARMY issue ???? I think someone is calling for some PTSD money here lmao...


----------



## DJ21 (Jun 21, 2012)

Melatonin is the shit. NOW foods lozenges is the way to go.


----------



## beasto (Jun 21, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> ARMY issue ???? I think someone is calling for some PTSD money here lmao...



No bad PTSD, Just from running crazy missions non stop at all kind of hrs, and only getting a little bit of sleep and food when we could. Shit 1 canteen of water and 2 MRE's per day kicking it in the dust.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 21, 2012)

Shit bro I feel you I was giving you a hard time lol...I know how it is being there done that. I think we all going thru shit like that if you Combat arms.


----------



## beasto (Jun 21, 2012)

I know lol...shit if I could get money for it I would be then they might take away my AG status along with it lol...about to drop these 5mgs and be spacey like the Jetsons!!!! LOL


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 21, 2012)

beasto said:


> Yes Pikiki i'm dancing with Tren Ace hahha..but I have sleep issues due to the Army..that's where it all started...HH that is true doc tried to give me Xanex and I said no way not so I can get addicted to it. LoL now if it was pain killers I would've been all for it.



lmao so true lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 21, 2012)

iv tried meletonin and it doesnt work,trying to quit using my valium for sleeping,but its the only thing that helps me go to sleep,but the best sleep in the world lol)


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 25, 2012)

As a life-long insomniac (can relate re: combat issues) I tried melatonin with only mixed results off & on for years.

Recently (am talking in the past two weeks) I tried something different that's been working pretty well for me. Been taking 100 Mg 5-HTP about 90 minutes before sleep (got this tip from a book called "The Mood Cure" which suggests a handful of different supps at different times of day for a variety of issues) along with 50 Mg Diphenhydramine (think 'Nytol') perhaps 30 minutes before sleep. 

I've found that this combo lets me fall asleep MUCH faster than without (think 'sleeping within 15 minutes of lying down) and although I've still been waking-up perhaps 2-3x per night this is MUCH improved over the 5-6x per night I had been experiencing and I'm able to get back to sleep right away. 

I tried upping the Diphenhydramine to 75Mg this past weekend just to see if I could achieve the long sought-after "8 hour hibernation" I've not experienced since high school but alas, same sleep pattern and a touch of grogginess upon awakening. The sweet spot for me seems to be the 50 Mg DH plus the 100 Mg 5-HTP. YMMV, but wanted to share what was working for me.

Cheers and thanks for your service. 

- Savage


----------



## beasto (Jun 26, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> As a life-long insomniac (can relate re: combat issues) I tried melatonin with only mixed results off & on for years.
> 
> Recently (am talking in the past two weeks) I tried something different that's been working pretty well for me. Been taking 100 Mg 5-HTP about 90 minutes before sleep (got this tip from a book called "The Mood Cure" which suggests a handful of different supps at different times of day for a variety of issues) along with 50 Mg Diphenhydramine (think 'Nytol') perhaps 30 minutes before sleep.
> 
> ...



Thanks bro!!!! I'm open to try this..20G Melatonin..15 mins later barely feeling the kick or urge to sleep. First few night it worked excellent, now not so well. Again thanks...and thanks for your service and dedication!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 26, 2012)

beasto said:


> Thanks bro!!!! I'm open to try this..20G Melatonin..15 mins later barely feeling the kick or urge to sleep. First few night it worked excellent, now not so well. Again thanks...and thanks for your service and dedication!!!



No worries, Mate. Your experience with Melatonin is pretty much identical to my own. Some efficacy at first and quick adaptation. Perhaps "cycling" it (eg. 2 or 3 days on, 1 or 2 days off) could prevent this but for me the results weren't worth the hassle. 

Been on the 50 Mg Diphenhydramine + 100 Mg 5-HTP now for nearly a week. Good results, same as previously described. Still awake 2-3x each night but can easily get back to sleep and am actually sleeping up to my alarm each morning (which I've almost never done since I was a teen and dinosaurs walked the earth  )

Will monitor closely for the same kind of adaptation to the DH, but this tip was given to me by a mate who claims he's been using this dose for nearly ten years with no decrease in efficacy so I'm hopeful that I'll hold-up the same way. 

Cheers,

- Savage


----------



## beasto (Jun 26, 2012)

Your British I take it...Yea I should def. try that..I just want to sleep hahha


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 29, 2012)

Not to turn this into a log, but I thought I'd update that for me the 100 Mg 5-HTP an hour or so before sleep combined with 50 Mg Diphenhydramine is still doing the trick as well as it can be done in my case (without prescription sleep meds). I'm waking 2-3x per night (big improvement over before I started t his regimen) and getting back to sleep easier. Feeling more refreshed upon waking in the morning as well. Might work for another Sleepless Bro, so if you're a suffering Night Owl give it a shot.

Cheers, 

- Savage


----------



## beasto (Jul 1, 2012)

Def a BIG thanks on my behalf tried it and I slept like a baby bro!!!!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 1, 2012)

beasto said:


> Def a BIG thanks on my behalf tried it and I slept like a baby bro!!!!!!



Glad it helped, Mate! Insomnia is a cruel mistress.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 1, 2012)

5mg melatonin doesn't make me sleep (too many years of sleeping pills do that to you ... well me).  Melatonin+Theanine works a little better but not on the long run.


----------



## beasto (Jul 2, 2012)

Don't make yourself sound older Mill!!! As you said too many years haha


----------

